# Painting grout.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I had the pleasure of painting white floor grout black. Not sure I ever want to do this again. My mind was going ape ch!t. Don't touch the rocks, don't touch the rocks, damn it Jim you hit the rock. This paint does not come off the rocks easy. I do not know what product was used, the carpenters ripped the label off.

Carpenters started in the first picture. This took 2 guys 3 hours.

2nd picture I painted and that took 4 hours one coat.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

That must have been difficult using that 4'' brush. 

Seriously, what brush did you use for this job?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

They Got something for that. I forget or never new what it's called. To change the grout color. More like a wipe on the whole surface and wipe down the whole surface thing. Like grouting basically. If it ever comes up again. Look into it. They got something.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Oden said:


> They Got something for that. I forget or never new what it's called. To change the grout color. More like a wipe on the whole surface and wipe down the whole surface thing. Like grouting basically. If it ever comes up again. Look into it. They got something.


Thanks Oden, I was told the same thing at the paint store tonight.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

SemiproJohn said:


> That must have been difficult using that 4'' brush.
> 
> Seriously, what brush did you use for this job?


lol, Man a 4' brush would have made a mess., I went and bought those tiny artists brushes.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Dang Dave, how do you get roped into these projects?

I'm just guessing, but I bet the product that Oden & the paint store was referring to works on glazed tile, but might not wipe off the rocks so well.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Dang Dave, how do you get roped into these projects?
> 
> I'm just guessing, but I bet the product that Oden & the paint store was referring to works on glazed tile, but might not wipe off the rocks so well.


I guess I'm a sucker. 

I'm going to get off my arse and check this intraweb thingy, see what it has to say.


----------

